# Mosin-Nagant M91/30



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone have a Mosin-Nagant M91/30? Just wondering if it is worth the $99?


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Worth every cent...


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Generally a good shooting rifle with cheap and available ammo. Check the bore for corrosion on any rifle you buy, as much of the old ammo was corrosive. Another thread on here gave some great tips about picking a good one.


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

I've got a buddy who collects 91-30's. Keeps telling me that they're cheap now but won't be for long.

He says that the Tula arsenal "Hex Receiver" is the Cadillac of the 91-30's for both shooting and collecting.

When you're ready to buy one, check out Classic Arms out of NC.

www.classicarms.us


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Just had this topic come up, check here:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=172450


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

*"Just wondering if it is worth the $99?"

*If you are close to Middletown you can pick one up for $69.95 from Aim Surplus.

I had never had any interest in them but I broke down and bought one a couple of months ago. A local gun store had them for $99.00 and that was cheaper than ordering from Aim or finding the time to pick one up there. The trigger sucks but it groups well using the relatively cheap surplus ammo. A little filing on the rear sight base will let me raise the point of impact up where it needs to be at 100 yards. The surplus ammo is corrosive but that isn't a big deal.

If you have a choice get a rifle made before WWII, they look better. The Russians were cranking out so many rifles during the war they didn't worry too much about any extra machining on the exterior surfaces. Some of the war time rifles look pretty rough.

If you take one to the range and fire off 50 or 100 rounds you will know you have been shooting. They pack a pretty good thump. ​


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Ken G said:


> *"Just wondering if it is worth the $99?"
> 
> *If you are close to Middletown you can pick one up for $69.95 from Aim Surplus.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ken G, im in dayton so not that far. Think im going to go check it out this friday.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Friday is no good. Check their website: http://www.aimsurplus.com/

If you pre-order you can pick up ammo on Wednesdays or firearms on Thursdays with an appointment. They told me on the phone once you could get ammo on Thursdays with a firearm but no firearms on Wednesday. Give them a call they were great to deal with on the phone when I ordered from them earlier this year.

I haven't been there but I believe it is a warehouse rather than a retail store, you can't really shop.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Ken G said:


> Friday is no good. Check their website: http://www.aimsurplus.com/
> 
> If you pre-order you can pick up ammo on Wednesdays or firearms on Thursdays with an appointment. They told me on the phone once you could get ammo on Thursdays with a firearm but no firearms on Wednesday. Give them a call they were great to deal with on the phone when I ordered from them earlier this year.
> 
> I haven't been there but I believe it is a warehouse rather than a retail store, you can't really shop.


Ok cool, thanks for the heads up! Ill give them a call.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Just picked it up today. Ill tell you one thing it sure was greasy. Cant wait to clean it up and go shoot.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Do a quick search and you will find many different ways to clean out the cosmoline. I took mine apart and used a blow dryer. The heat will liquify the gunk. I have also put the wood in a black garbage bag along with some newspaper and dat it in my car for a few hours on a hot day. The cosmo will seep out and newspaper will soak it up.

Good luck, never a fun job.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info... That things a mess


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

You can find out more than you'll ever need to know at: http://www.7.62x54r.net/


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Finaly had some time to myself last week, so i took it apart and washed it with some simple green and water. That cosmoline is a real pain but the simple green did a really good job cleaning it up. After that i wiped all the parts down with some ballistol and put it all back together, then went out and shot it. I can say that i am very pleased The gun is pretty accurate with the iron sites. It takes a little work to get it all clean and set up, but it was well worth the small price tag!


----------

